# Shrimp scenes



## Mark Evans (11 Jan 2010)

not sure if this is in the right section....here's hoping.

the flickering is from the ripple from the water.



still in learning mode, before i try and make things a little more complex.


----------



## samc (11 Jan 2010)

8)  i would have loved to see autumn blush on video. i allways woundered what it looks like in motion

the video looks better than the last mate


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Jan 2010)

great video mark.  I finally got my hands on a 5d at xmas and have been reading up on the video side of things.  Have you signed up for a pro account on vimeo and how are you finding the editors, ie the sony vegas or edios?


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jan 2010)

ugh this one rocks.    the only thing what is missing really is a bit of a music which fits with the scene. 
otherwise i can not find the words how detailed and sharp is the capture. beautiful.


----------



## flygja (12 Jan 2010)

Holy moly! Now I see the potential of video with a macro lens. Good one mate!


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Jan 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Holy moly! Now I see the potential of video with a macro lens. Good one mate!



cheers flygja, definitely a side of the camera I didn't think I'd explore, but glad I have   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> the only thing what is missing really is a bit of a music which fits with the scene.



true viktor, but i want to learn the basics first. then I'll expand with music etc.   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i would have loved to see autumn blush on video.




me too matey. look out for plenty more vids in the future sam.  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Have you signed up for a pro account on vimeo



yes mate. about $60 what ever that is in English.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> how are you finding the editors, ie the sony vegas or edios?



i've used both on trial version, and I love edius5. I'm getting it shortly. I've also ordered the zacuto zfinder V2.

the real time preview is great. it utilises the graphics card unlike others. i've got an Nvidia gts8800 which speeds things up a bit. also have quad core is helping me I think....over clocked too.

edius isn't full of fancy effects, it's not know for it but, but in terms of professional vids it's great. many pros are using it and for what I need, it's perfect.


----------



## andyh (14 Jan 2010)

Mark you got me playing now!

no macro lens, but shooting in HD.  

My kitchen tank:

http://www.vimeo.com/8727320


----------



## viktorlantos (14 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Mark you got me playing now!
> 
> no macro lens, but shooting in HD.
> 
> ...



This looks awesome andy


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jan 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mark, ive downloaded edius to try last night so jsut need to find some videos now so I can learn how to use it!

Jealous about that zfinder as it looks way cool!


----------



## Jase (14 Jan 2010)

I seriously cannot get my head around how good those vids look Mark! Amazing detail, it's frightening really   

Andy, yours looks awesome too, it's great to see how the tank 'runs'. I can see this way of presenting and displaying ones tank becoming VERY popular


----------



## Mark Evans (14 Jan 2010)

Jase said:
			
		

> I seriously cannot get my head around how good those vids look Mark! Amazing detail, it's frightening really



cheers mate, the quality still blows me away too. i've certainly got the video bug.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Cheers mark, ive downloaded edius to try last night so jsut need to find some videos now so I can learn how to use it!



it's quite easy after a day or 2. look forward to what you produce.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Jealous about that zfinder as it looks way cool!



i  did hesitate a little, but on reading and watching reviews, I thought it's a must for DSLR videos. apparently it's good for getting pin sharp photos too as it's like looking at a cinema screen   

check out phillip bloom    the man's amazing. shoots plenty on the 5d MK2

I'm also looking at some kessler gear.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Mark you got me playing now!
> 
> no macro lens, but shooting in HD.
> 
> ...



top banana Andy   a stunner mate!


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jan 2010)

Very impressive, Mark and Andy!

I think this may be a glimpse into future about sharing the hobby through the Internet.  

As technology becomes more affordable, accessible and user-friendly, I reckon we'll see more and more HD videos online.

It's great to see some UKAPS members treading new ground this way!

Keep up the great work fellas! 

PS I have to admit poo-pooing the video function on DSLRs but I've changed my mind now...


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Jan 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats were I saw the zfinder too on his writeup of his movie at skywalker ranch, lucky b******!

Ill have to have a read up on the kessler stuff


----------



## andyh (14 Jan 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very impressive, Mark and Andy!
> 
> I think this may be a glimpse into future about sharing the hobby through the Internet.
> 
> ...



George,

Its defo affordable, my camera is not quite as expensive    as Marks and you can see the difference, but my Camera can now be bought for approx Â£350. 

Things like vimeo.com help as you can share these huge files in the full glory. On mine 44mins of video = 16gb or 20seconds is a 116mb, glad my Imac is spec'd up!

They look very cool on a big LCD tv as well. Might not need that new Aquascape in the lounge just watch it on the tv! Less maintenance!   

Mark - the one thing with yours that still blows me away and makes it stand apart, is your macro lens, the detail is simply stunning, you must be well pleased, Oh and and i hear it takes photos too!


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jan 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> Its defo affordable, my camera is not quite as expensive  as Marks and you can see the difference,


 
i think the quality is stunning mate. TBH, not much difference at all in terms of resolution from what i can see. The 5dmk2 will however have more creative control.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Mark - the one thing with yours that still blows me away and makes it stand apart, is your macro lens, the detail is simply stunning,


 
quality glass mate, we all know what that can do for an image. i now need to rob a bank and buy some L series glass. 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Thats were I saw the zfinder too on his writeup of his movie at skywalker ranch, lucky b******!


 
check this out stu...all done on the 5d MK2 and kessler gliders. stunning





			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very impressive, Mark and Andy!
> 
> I think this may be a glimpse into future about sharing the hobby through the Internet.
> 
> ...


 
thanks mate.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Jan 2010)

another from the nano tank. it's a bit random and contains some still like plants clips.



This is non co2 or ferts tank so pearling really is at a minimum. in the future I want to get some really artistic style shots in my high tech tanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jan 2010)

I've just hooked the camera up with HDMI-mini HDMI and i've only just picked my chin up off the floor.   the detail and quality is stunning! 

now i know what my 42' HD TV is for


----------



## samc (16 Jan 2010)

we need more videos mark. i dont think i would ever get tired of seeing these


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jan 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> now i know what my 42' HD TV is for


That's why I hardly go to the cinema nowadays, with Bluray and HD Movies of the web the quality is just stunning.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Jan 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> That's why I hardly go to the cinema nowadays, with Bluray and HD Movies of the web the quality is just stunning.


 
too true paulo.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> we need more videos mark. i dont think i would ever get tired of seeing these


 


just for you sam 

trying out backgrounds...well one at least. The tank is only 2 weeks old, so ignore the lack of growth 8)

and can you spot the mystery plant?.....


----------



## samc (16 Jan 2010)

thanks mark  

thats a cool looking nano. i like the hydrocotyle i have to try it soon. 

i didnt see the mystery plant actually


----------



## flygja (23 Jan 2010)

If you're still helping out at MA, you should definitely shoot more of these and put it up on a big screen in the store. A real attention grabber.


----------

